# an album that made me a monteverdi born again please read this be amazed triumph!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hail the great italian master Claudio Monteverdi before hearing this i found him abit drab, nevermore i says whit ricercar offering of Monteverdi missa in illo tempore, what a splendid released from the label, grab this if you doupted in your mind he was a great composer.My favorite monteverdi so far and by far i says, state of the art polyphony, that show his potencial, skill , talents.

Any italian would agree or any sane man or woman, that about it, did you heard it wow!!!


:tiphat:


----------

